# Take the Geek Challenge!



## Bob Hubbard

http://www.innergeek.us/geek.html 

So....How do YOU rate?

55.81854% - Extreme Geek 
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *http://www.innergeek.us/geek.html
> 
> So....How do YOU rate?
> 
> 55.81854% - Extreme Geek
> :rofl: *



I rate quite well thank you!

67.8501% - Geek God  
 :rofl:


----------



## arnisador

I gave up halfway through--it's too long!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Its not that long....heh...
You just need that "Check All" button. 

(I was saved by my poor math skills....):rofl:


----------



## Dan Anderson

6.1144% - Poser.  Oh well, you can't be marvellous at everything.
I bow in total respect to my geek seniors.

Dan _the Non-Geek_ Anderson


----------



## Despairbear

72.78107% - Geek God

They need some more boxes for Stuff I know that would rocket me up to Dysfunctional Geek.



Despair Bear


----------



## Touch Of Death

42% Total geek


----------



## Jay Bell

22.87968% - Geek

HA!


----------



## Kirk

46.54832% - Super Geek  ... like Wyle Coyote oh .. that's  Super
Genius .. same thing 

so what's the odd/even number rule of Star Trek movies ???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The Odd ones will suck, the even ones will be good.

1 Star Trek: The Motion Picture was blah
2 Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan was great
3 Star Trek III: The Search for Spock was boring
4 Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home is considered one of the best.
5 Star Trek V: The Final Frontier is universally considered flawed
#6 Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Countryis also at the top of the 'best trek film' list.

TNG movies:
1 Star Trek: Generations - was ok, but didnt meet expectations
2 Star Trek: First Contact - considered the best of the TNG films
3 Star Trek: Insurrection - again fell flat.
4 Star Trek: Nemesis - Considered a fair movie, but still eh.

A 'what happened' page is at 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/feature/-/248828/

Of course, the curse now has been broken:


> STAR TREK: NEMESIS (2002)
> The curse has been broken!
> Long have Star Trek fans lamented the Odd-Even Curse, where odd-numbered Star Trek movies suck and even-numbered Star Trek movies rule. I think it's more than a little oversimplified, but there's definitely something to it. Well, fret no more, Trek fans - the curse has been smashed at last. Finally, an even-numbered Trek movie that sucks!


http://www.geocities.com/tyrannorabbit/startreknemesis.html





Ya'know....sometime I think I share too much with y'all....this is definately gonna solidify me as alpha-geek here..... :rofl:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

28.00789% Geek-Total Geek...thank you Tolkien....

Man, if only I payed attention during math while we were going over calculator settings and formulas and all that jazz...darn manga.


----------



## Cryozombie

35.50296% - Major Geek 

As opposed to Corporal Geek??


----------



## theletch1

21.49901% geek:shrug:


----------



## Andi

27% Total Geek. Clearly I've degeeked somewhat from my geekiness a few years ago. As demonstrated by the fact that I rounded my score instead of copying my score to 6DP. 

(However, you'll notice that I noticed there was 6 decimals.....)


----------



## J-kid

34.31953% - Total Geek  The force wasnt with me today :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *The Odd ones will suck, the even ones will be good.
> 
> 1 Star Trek: The Motion Picture was blah
> 2 Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan was great
> 3 Star Trek III: The Search for Spock was boring
> 4 Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home is considered one of the best.
> 5 Star Trek V: The Final Frontier is universally considered flawed
> #6 Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Countryis also at the top of the 'best trek film' list.
> 
> TNG movies:
> 1 Star Trek: Generations - was ok, but didnt meet expectations
> 2 Star Trek: First Contact - considered the best of the TNG films
> 3 Star Trek: Insurrection - again fell flat.
> 4 Star Trek: Nemesis - Considered a fair movie, but still eh.
> 
> A 'what happened' page is at
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/feature/-/248828/
> 
> Of course, the curse now has been broken:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/tyrannorabbit/startreknemesis.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'know....sometime I think I share too much with y'all....this is definately gonna solidify me as alpha-geek here..... :rofl: *




If you will note the the TNG movie one (1) is also Movie seven (7), so no matter how you count it it is ODD and it was bad.

 :asian:


----------



## Nightingale

62.91913% - Extreme Geek


----------



## clapping_tiger

I thought I would have scored much higher, I only scored like a 29.9408 = Total Geek.


----------



## Master of Blades

16.76529% - Geek


Meh! I rule


----------



## Elfan

Bah I read slashdot, nuff said.

*is annoyed he only got  31%*


----------



## progressivetactics

10.91212342342342342342342342453564554754  or something like that.

Geek Tendencies.

I bow to all you geek gods.

And the Geeks shall inherit the earth!


----------



## LostGrrlDies

39.84221% - Major Geek

this low score highly upsets me. clearly im going to have to change my major to IS


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *39.84221% - Major Geek
> 
> this low score highly upsets me. clearly im going to have to change my major to IS *



Nah... just watch more Star Trek.   Heh heh


----------



## Turner

Mine was 26% - Total Geek.

I attribute that to my love of Star Trek, Star Wars, Sci-fi in general and Languages (including Klingon). I didn't score as high as I thought I would.. But I guess it's right on.


----------



## Dan Anderson

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *10.91212342342342342342342342453564554754  or something like that.
> 
> Geek Tendencies.
> 
> I bow to all you geek gods.
> 
> And the Geeks shall inherit the earth! *



Prog,

Thee and me, mini geeks.  Yowsah!

Dan Anderson


----------



## progressivetactics

yes sir.
I feel like we are going to be escorted out by a couple of 98# guys in storm trooper outfits, carrying light sabers!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *yes sir.
> I feel like we are going to be escorted out by a couple of 98# guys in storm trooper outfits, carrying light sabers! *



:rofl: 

Now, if ya were female, they'd never get near ya.  Too alien ya know. 

:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl

9.46746% - Geekish Tendencies


----------



## arnisador

We need the WIlliam Shatner speech from Saturday Night Live right about now!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You asked for it....

====
SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE
with guest host William Shatner

Broadcast live from New York on Saturday, the twentieth of December, 1986.



CAST:
Ears.....Jon Lovitz
Charlie.....Dana Carvey
Artie.....Kevin Nealon
Emcee.....Phil Hartman
Himself.....William Shatner
Second Emcee.....A. Whitney Brown

William Shatner: Thank you! Thank you very much! Thank you! Hey! First of all, I want to say it's quite a thrill to be hosting the show tonight, it's a nice way to cap off a great year for me! Yeah! "Star Trek IV" has turned out to be a huge hit.... [ applause ] Yuh! And I can only hope that "T.J. Hooker IV" does half as well!

Actually, I'm very proud of our new movie because... uh... y'know... in making a film about the threatened extinction of the whales, we were trying to make an important... an important statement. And that is, a sequel can be just as successful as its original. [ flat joke, subdued applause ]
You know, it still amazes me that the uh... the influence the series has. It's now been shown in over a hundred countries and of course each country translates it to fit their own culture. For example, in Japan, I understand it's called, "Sulu, Master of Navigation." [ polite titters of laughter] So it's truly worldwide.

And one of the most interesting aspects of the "Star Trek" phenomenon has to be the conventions... with all the Trekkies and Trekkettes and the Trek-kores and... I mean they're truly incredible, and I hope they have a sense of humor about this show tonight or... I'm in deep trouble! Anyway, I thought you might like to see what one of these conventions... MIGHT be like....


[ open on an exterior shot of the "Holiday Inn" with a sign reading "Welcome Trekkers." ]

[ dissolve inside ]

[ A sign on the wall reads "16th Annual Star Trek Convention -- 1986" ]

Ears: Charlie! Check this out!

Charlie: [ wearing "I Grok Spock" t-shirt ] Oh, outstanding, man!

Ears: Original cast photo, right before they added Chekhov!

Charlie: Oh, how much was it?

Ears: Sixty dollars!

Charlie: Ohhh.... They got any left?

Loudspeaker: Attention Trekkers, now available in the Hamilton Room... copies of DeForest Kelley's single record, "He's Dead, Jim." Right now, in the Hamilton Room.

Artie: [ making the Vulcan "peace sign" ] Hey guys!

Charlie & Ears: Hey Artie!

Artie: How you guys doing on the trivia quiz?

Charlie: Aw, since you... hey, you got Khan's middle name?

Artie: [ smugly ] Noonian!

Charlie: Yeoman Rand's cabin number?

Artie: Y3-90!

[ Charlie and Ears snicker knowingly to each other. ]

Artie: What? Am I wrong? Am I wrong?

[ more snickers ]

Emcee: Attention! Attention! Hello everybody! Welcome to Day 4 of the 16th Annual Star Trek Convention... Well! ...here in Rye, New York. A few announcements.... Ah... first... ah... a wonderful new... ah... item has just been added to the convention. It's a program from the 1975 convention!

Trekkies: Oooo! Ahhh!

Emcee: Yeah! It's a very special item, I'm sure you'll enjoy it, and it's ONLY... thirty dollars.
Secondly, we have some exciting guests at the convention today, so let me introduce them to you right now. First, we have the lovely actress Julie Cobb. Now you all remember her as Yeoman Leslie Thompson from the first ten minutes of Episode 51, "Errand of Mercy"... in which she was transformed into a cube... and crushed!
And next up is Pamela Denberg Doohan, the ex-wife of course of James "Scotty" Doohan, and ah... I understand life with the Enterprise's Chief Mechanical Officer *was* somewhat turbulent... kinda like living with a MUGATU!

Trekkies: [ geeky laughter ]

Emcee: Yeah! Well you'll all be able to meet Pamela in the Briar Wing where she'll be signing copies of her new book, "Beam Me Out Of Here"!
And finally, the man you've all been waiting for, this is his first Star Trek convention in quite a long time, I know he's thrilled to be here, Captain James Tiberius Kirk himself, WILLIAM SHATNER! [ Shatner walks to the podium. ] Now Bill's here to field a few questions so just fire away!

Trekkies: Mr. Shatner! Mr. Shatner!

William Shatner: Alright, the first question, uh, go ahead!

Charlie: Yeah! Okay, um, when you were gonna beam down to the planet, okay, for the last time in Episode 25? I was wondering, like um, w-w-what was going on with the crew in that particular....

William Shatner: Uh... Episode 25?

Charlie: Yeah!

William Shatner: Um... you gotta give me a PLOT, see, cause it's 20 years and it's a long time... a PLOT... uh....

Charlie: Yeah, Episode 25, that's where you and the crew of the Enterprise get attacked by these spores? And started acting real weird, like hippies and stuff?

William Shatner: [ smiling ] Oh oh, yeah right, I remember, okay uh... what's the question?

Charlie: Well um, I was wondering if you could settle a bet for me and my friends, okay? Um, like, when you... um, left your quarters for the last time? And you opened up your safe? Um... what was the combination?

William Shatner: [ lengthy pause, incredulous expression ] I-I-I don't know! I mean, it's been a long time! I, uh... I don't know that! Uh, okay?

Charlie: [ disappointed ] Okay! Okay!

William Shatner: Anybody? Oh, all right, go ahead! You? Go ahead! You in the funny shirt!

Artie: [ wearing Kirk uniform ] Okay! Another bet... okay... on your horse farm... alright? How many saddle-bred horses do you have?

William Shatner: Uh... 34.

Artie: Wait, wait... is that including the colt that was born earlier this week?

William Shatner: [ stunned pause ] That mare had a foal?

Artie: Tuesday!

William Shatner: Well I... guess it's 35 then!

Artie: ALL RIGHT! ALL RIGHT! [ congratulated by his friends ]

William Shatner: You know, before I answer any more questions there's something I wanted to say. Having received all your letters over the years, and I've spoken to many of you, and some of you have traveled... y'know... hundreds of miles to be here, I'd just like to say... GET A LIFE, will you people? I mean, for crying out loud, it's just a TV show! I mean, look at you, look at the way you're dressed! You've turned an enjoyable little job, that I did as a lark for a few years, into a COLOSSAL WASTE OF TIME!

[ a crowd of shocked and dismayed Trekkies.... ]

I mean, how old are you people? What have you done with yourselves?

[ to "Ears" ] You, you must be almost 30... have you ever kissed a girl?

[ "Ears" hangs his head ]

I didn't think so! There's a whole world out there! When I was your age, I didn't watch television! I LIVED! So... move out of your parent's basements! And get your own apartments and GROW THE HELL UP! I mean, it's just a TV show dammit, IT'S JUST A TV SHOW!

Charlie: Are- are you saying then that we should pay more attention to the movies?

William Shatner: NO!!! THAT'S NOT WHAT I'M SAYING AT ALL!!! HEY, YOU GUYS ARE... THE LAMEST BUNCH... I'VE NEVER SEEN... [ walks away from podium ] I can't believe these people... I mean, I really can't understand what's....

[ Emcee argues with Shatner off-mike, shoves him, Shatner shoves back harder.... ]

Second Emcee: Uh... that was William Shatner, ladies and gentlemen. Uh, I'd like to remind you Trekkers that we have some fine refreshments from all over the galaxy... Coke, Diet Coke, Bubble Up, Orange, I believe. We....

[ Meanwhile, Emcee waves the contract in front of Shatner, who then reluctantly returns to the podium.... ]

William Shatner: Of course, that speech was a "re-creation" of the "Evil Captain Kirk" from um... Episode, um... [ Emcee whispers ] THIRTY-SEVEN... uhh... called... [ another whisper ] "The Enemy Within."

[ Trekkies get happy, applaud ]

William Shatner: Yuh, Yuh, so thank you... and, and... Live Long and Prosper...

[ Trekkies make Vulcan "peace sign".... ]

William Shatner: So everybody... set your phasers on stun, cause... THIS CONVENTION'S AHEAD WARP FACTOR NINE, Y'KNOW? RIGHT! ALL RIGHT! WARP FACTOR NINE!

[ fade out ]


----------



## progressivetactics

You know, I am thoroughly impressed with how fast, and how much info you (Kaith) are able to pull and post on the web each and every day...I am constantly amazed with the links, diatribes, speeches, etc. you pull out and supply to us for our enjoyment on a day in ,and day out basis...and the only thing Besides a big thank you I can say is:

Get a life man!  Don't you have anything else going on?  You may not have gotten the biggest score on the Geek challange, but you are like a geek god among men with all the info you have ready to post at any given time!!!

Thanks for all you have done.. I mean it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you 

I can usually find stuff online quickly.  Now, if I can just find that bit on how to get rich fast....


----------



## progressivetactics

see.... if you weren't on line so much, you could watch TV. THere is about 20 people on every nite and weekend morning telling you how you could be a millionaire.  One of them is just a 20something y.o.


----------



## Cruentus

28.79% - Total Geek!


----------



## progressivetactics

Paul.....you needed a questionaire to tell you that?

Just kidding.


----------



## liangzhicheng

11.04536% - Geekish Tendencies

Kinda ironic considering my major was computer science...


----------



## KenpoTess

43.58974 % major geek.. I demand a recount


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Paul.....you needed a questionaire to tell you that?
> 
> Just kidding. *



lol I'm suprised I didn't score higher. My lack of Star Trek and computer interests kept my score low.


----------



## progressivetactics

Yeah....star trek held me down a bit too, i think (not that I am really complaining!!!)


----------



## arnisador

See also this thread on Kaith's other board.


----------



## Kimpatsu

I got:


> 45.95661% - Super Geek


Ha ha ha! :jedi1: :jediduel:


----------



## rachel

6.11%


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *6.11% *



Wow...Rachel is one of those "cool kids" !


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *6.11% *


Can I be in your gang? I wanna be one of the popular kids, as well!
Can I? Can I?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Can I be in your gang? I wanna be one of the popular kids, as well!
> Can I? Can I?  *




Ummmm NO!

IF you have to ask, then you are not popular.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ummmm NO!
> IF you have to ask, then you are not popular.   *


I don't care! I'm going to start my own gang, and we're going to be the bestest gang on the block! So there!


----------



## progressivetactics

i wouldnt belong to any gang (club) that would have ME as a member!!

---wc fields.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *i wouldnt belong to any gang (club) that would have ME as a member!!
> 
> ---wc fields. *


I thought it was Grouch Marx?


----------



## progressivetactics

I thought it was Jimmy Durante, but i seen WC Fields say it in a movie the other day...That is why I was able to recall it!
Otherwise, I woudn't have had a chance of remembering a line like that.


----------



## Shodan

Oh boy........I have "Geekish Tendencies"!!!!  I figured meeting someone over the internet that I later married would get me some points here!!  (That's not why I married him though!!)

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox

22.28797% - Geek


Well, not as bad as I thought it would be.

Am I the only one that's surprised that they only took this out to 5 significant digits after the decimal?   :asian:


----------



## Reprobate

8.6785% - Poser.

Despite the fact that my girlfriend is a true geek and her brothers are like unwashed UberGeeks that could easily check everything in that test.
I still think the percentage is quite high, maybe because I'd boink Jessica Alba, read graphic novels, and visit the library voluntarily. And I wear glasses. Reading glasses. But still, there's lots of people who do so who're not geeks. Right? I have nothing to worry about, do I?

Oh God, I hope I'm not infected. This geekiness is not contagious, is it? I've know my girlfriend for five years and I still haven't watched an entire Star Trek or Babylon Five episode without falling asleep. I know Spock is Leonard Nimoy in the old series, but who plays Spock in the new series? Not that I care, mind you. I have hair on my ears, but they are not pointy. Yet.


----------



## Nightingale

um... spock isn't in the new series. different casts entirely


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Spock in the new series is female, and played by a model who has exactly what it takes to play a female vulcan.  By that, she looks good in the required catsuit (all alien women wear them, except the martians due to having 3 of everything) and the ability to speak in a total monotone at all times.

Al Gore would have made an excellent Vulcan, except for that logic thing.....


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Al Gore would have made an excellent Vulcan, except for that logic thing..... *


Yeah, but Dubya is non-sentient plant life...


----------



## Nightingale

I gotta agree with you there!


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *I gotta agree with you there! *


I wonder if we could take a number of famous politicians, and ascribe certain characteristics to them, along the lines of "which Star Trek character are you?"
E.g.:
Gore: Vulcan
Bush: Romulan
Blair: Ferengi.
People would have to give their reasons for doing so, but it might be fun. As an exercise in egalitarianism, no politicians would be off-limits, so your personal politics wouldn't matter.
Just a thought...


----------



## Cliarlaoch

Meh... Total Geek. 33%


----------

